# DIY Amp kits



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Anybody recommend a good kit? Looking for a 15W 1 x 12 tube type (60's Marshall type sound with some gain etc.)

Bogoboy


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

bogoboy said:


> Anybody recommend a good kit? Looking for a 15W 1 x 12 tube type (60's Marshall type sound with some gain etc.)
> 
> Bogoboy


Marshall 18 watt kit. Mojotone has a great sounding one. WeberVST has a fairly cheap one, but not quite as good quality.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've heard great things about Trinity... and they're Canadian :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Marshall 18 watt kit. Mojotone has a great sounding one. WeberVST has a fairly cheap one, but not quite as good quality.



Link?


This is something I've considered doing. My only problem is bad eyesight in my left eye, but I managed to put together a BYOC wah kit reasonably well.

I think I could handle a point to point or simple PCB amp.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Link?
> 
> 
> This is something I've considered doing. My only problem is bad eyesight in my left eye, but I managed to put together a BYOC wah kit reasonably well.
> ...


http://www.mojomusicalsupply.com/item.asp?pid=86173&pg=44991&id=5550010

https://taweber.powweb.com/store/kits_60b.htm#6M18


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> http://www.mojomusicalsupply.com/item.asp?pid=86173&pg=44991&id=5550010
> 
> https://taweber.powweb.com/store/kits_60b.htm#6M18



Thanks very much.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Trinity 18 watter. You cant go wrong - great company to deal with and the best sounding amp I have heard yet. I built their 15 watter as well, and its killer too but I like the 18 better.

AJC


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

The Trinity 18 watter is definitively a nice kit. He offer a good quality kit and he is in Canada. You save on shipping and avoid dealing with customs (fees, taxes and so on). 

Weber has good prices but he has to cut here and there to achieve that. I do not know about Mojo.

I have built an 18 watt from scratch and I do not think it is a good alternative if you plan to build just one amp. There is a lot of time spent in sourcing parts and ordering from multiple suppliers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Hey Milkman,
> 
> My Stepson built an 18W marshall kit from Trinity.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul,

I'll fire you an e-mail.

If I was to build a kit I'd pick an 18 watt head. I've never played an open backed combo I really liked. Something about the bass response that just doesn't work for me.

I think an 18 watt head would be great for dirty tones. I need much more headroom than that for clean tones.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I get that completely. What you will see/hear is the quality of the kit Trinity provides. The workmanship is strictly up to the builder, but my step-son did a great job, if I do say so myself. The 18 Watt is a smokin' amp. Adam built his with power section switching, (EL84 to 6V6), and he found an Echorette 2x12 with a horn closed back cabinet on Craigslist. He built an attenuator with only a few $$$ of Radio Shack parts. It's a kick-ass apartment building compatible set up.
> 
> This is my amp:
> 
> ...



That's a very nice clean job for sure. Point to point is a lot easier for old guys like me with crappy eyesight.

Looks like a cool way to end up with a boutique level amp for assembly line prices.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Who makes Trinity's iron?

I like Mojo because you already get good Heyboer iron. Add in that I get dealer pricing it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Who makes Trinity's iron?
> 
> I like Mojo because you already get good Heyboer iron. Add in that I get dealer pricing it's a no brainer for me.



All the particulars are clearly stated over at the Trinity website...

AJC


----------

